# winery names



## Neeshac (Jun 30, 2013)

I am trying to come up with a name for my labels. I am from Alabama, I am an Auburn fan, but my wife and kids like Bama. I was in the Marines. I like football and other sports. I fix helicopters for a medical transport company for a living. I have a wife, son, and daughter. I am trying to come up with a name. So please help me with the info I have given! Offer up a name, or comment on the ones I have come up with. Here is what I have so far.

Yellow Hammer
War Tide (War Eagle and Roll Tide)
Leatherneck
Rotorhead
Hazy Days
Me and Them
Southern Serenity
Jarhead


----------



## Deezil (Jun 30, 2013)

"Me and Them" shows some personality, while "Southern Serenity" has a nice ring to it; these would be my favorites

Yellow Hammer / War Tide / Leatherneck / Rotorhead / Jarhead, all have that military / mechanical feel to them - which, if thats an indication of your personality then those may be possible choices but to me they lack the organic finesse you can find in the wine world, so while it might fit you, it might not fit your wines.. 

(I could be 'off' about where some of those names come from, I'm just basing it off the 'feel' of the words)

Just depends on your 'target audience'. If its all friends and people who really know you, then those mechanized names might really work for you and make you an individual, especially if other friends are making wines as well.. 

But say you give one to the neighbor you dont know so well, or the repairman who happened to save the day.. They might have an impression before opening the bottle, as we all do, yet their impression could possibly keep them from opening the bottle.. If ya get what I'm sayin (its late, its been hot, and im sooo beat  )


----------



## Neeshac (Jun 30, 2013)

Deezil said:


> "Me and Them" shows some personality, while "Southern Serenity" has a nice ring to it; these would be my favorites
> 
> Yellow Hammer / War Tide / Leatherneck / Rotorhead / Jarhead, all have that military / mechanical feel to them - which, if thats an indication of your personality then those may be possible choices but to me they lack the organic finesse you can find in the wine world, so while it might fit you, it might not fit your wines..
> 
> ...



I see what you are saying. I want it to feel personal, like I am my wine, and not just a name. I am "marketing" to friends and family, but I am hoping to expand that to friends and family of friends and family. So I want the name I choose to be as sincere as the wine I am making. That fact is as important as the product I am presenting, even though I will not be charging for it.


----------



## Deezil (Jun 30, 2013)

We're in the same boat! My first vote then, would be for "Me & Them" - dunno if you have a pet to be the "Them" on your label, but that'd definitely be a personal touch but the label would kind of be the same on every bottle, minus the name, unless you were always taking new pictures of "Them"

My second vote would be the "Southern Serenity", with a picture of whatever is most-serene to you about where you live.. Whether it be the sun rise/set, a particular creek/pond/lake or road/hwy/hang-out place.. There's a lot of different types of photos that you could swap onto a label, with a name like that; very flexible for the actual image on the label.

That would tie in you, the place you're from, and a sliver of what you value in life - then they open the bottle and find out just how much care you put into what you value in life.

Guess I'd have to change around them votes, after writing this.. Southern Serenity is more tweakable

Dont let me 'sell-ya' though
Wait and see what others have to say; I bet theres a mess of comments on this by noon tomorrow


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 30, 2013)

Southern Serenity gets my vote


----------



## Rocky (Jun 30, 2013)

Neeshac, Here are a few of suggestions:

Southern Comport (meaning a Southern way of life)
Crimson Tiger (mixing Alabama and Auburn mascots)
Tusks and Stripes (referring to the mascots)
Son of a Tun (referring to the place of origin of the USMC)
Alabama Slamma
Keen Gyrene 
Chopper Doctor


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 30, 2013)

Southern Serenity also gets my vote


----------



## AKsarben (Jun 30, 2013)

Oorah Kimberly Vineyards


----------



## Simpsini (Jun 30, 2013)

I like Kimberly Vineyards or Kimberly Winery. 

ROLL TIDE!!!!!!


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 30, 2013)

If you lived on Bone Dry Road you could call it Bone Dry Winery. 


Do you live in a valley or on a mountain or near either.

I do like Yellow Hammer or Yeller Hammah or Yeller hammer.

If you live near Majestic, Majestic Vineyards would be cool. I like that name Majestic.


----------



## ICELIA (Jun 30, 2013)

Looks like I am the only vote for Hazy Days, but that sounds great to me. Describes a southern afternoon on the back deck with a nice glass of wine. 

That's my vote.


----------



## Neeshac (Jun 30, 2013)

Wow you guys are great! I am loving the input. There are some great names offered that I had not thought of. I do live near Bone Dry Road BTW in a subdivision called Promise Manor (Promise Manor Winery?) on Promise Trail (Promise Trail Winery?) I think I will wait and hopefully hear from a few more people, then offer up 4 or 5 for a vote! Thanks all!


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm a contrarian. I wonder if it might be useful to think not of a name for your wines but an image. After all, you are not planning on creating a commercial winery you just want those you give your wines to to remember where the wine came from so a photo or a drawing or painting that captures your sense of who you are or how you see your wines or your vision or hope for the world. Perhaps Kimberly has an number of iconic images with which the locals are all familiar (Saratoga where I live is famous for horse racing so one winery uses different images of horses). Just a thought.


----------



## Julie (Jun 30, 2013)

Promise Trail Winery, I'm likin that one.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 30, 2013)

Thought of a couple more: "Semper Hi" and "Thirsty Tiger" (for the logo)


----------



## Rocky (Jun 30, 2013)

_"Saratoga where I live is famous for horse racing so one winery uses different images of horses."_

Why not potato chips?


----------



## bakervinyard (Jun 30, 2013)

Neeshac said:


> I am trying to come up with a name for my labels. I am from Alabama, I am an Auburn fan, but my wife and kids like Bama. I was in the Marines. I like football and other sports. I fix helicopters for a medical transport company for a living. I have a wife, son, and daughter. I am trying to come up with a name. So please help me with the info I have given! Offer up a name, or comment on the ones I have come up with. Here is what I have so far.
> 
> Yellow Hammer
> War Tide (War Eagle and Roll Tide)
> ...



I like Southern Serenity, for your aged wines, big reds etc. I would maybe change the Hazy Days to Lazy Days for your early drinkers, You can have some fun with that. My label is Bakervinyards, I'm a professional baker and I make wine for fun. Just my .02 cents worth. Bakervinyard


----------



## Rocky (Jun 30, 2013)

Neeshac, there was a great movie in the early '60's called "Promises! Promises!" starring (here they are) Jayne Mansfield. She would not look too hateful on a label. Also, If you plan to use Hazy Days or Lazy Days, why not change the "Days" to "Daze?"


----------



## Julie (Jun 30, 2013)

Rocky, you are on one hell of a roll!!!! Great names and ideas.


----------



## Deezil (Jun 30, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Neeshac, there was a great movie in the early '60's called "Promises! Promises!" starring (here they are) Jayne Mansfield. She would not look too hateful on a label. Also, If you plan to use Hazy Days or Lazy Days, why not change the "Days" to "Daze?"



I've been kicking around Lazy Daze for a long time; might have been where Rocky originally read about it.. Hence my lack of comment on the Hazy Days 

I just couldnt create a logo that I liked.. Not the Label, cause those change bottle-to-bottle.. But the logo is the same on every bottle.. I couldnt nail it

Proof


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 30, 2013)

Rocky said:


> _"Saratoga where I live is famous for horse racing so one winery uses different images of horses."_
> 
> Why not potato chips?


I guess when you have seen one image of a potato chip you have seen them all.


----------



## Neeshac (Jun 30, 2013)

Poll is up!


----------



## jswordy (Jul 1, 2013)

Whatever name you pick, be sure you run a check to see if it is taken so you don't become subject to a lawsuit. Yellow Hammer Brewery is located in Huntsville, Ala., and I doubt my friend Keith who is the brewmaster will want you using their trademarked name, so that's out.

No way you are going to do well with Crimson Tigers. Ya dun pissed off both sides then! You also need to know that ALL University of Alabama and Auburn University logos, names and symbols are trademarked, and I know U of A defends use of those trademarks to the hilt, no matter the business size. (I used to be in advertising, so I know this stuff.) BTW, so is "Ironbowl," just FYI.

Divided House or House Divided might work. You have to check.

I like Southern Serenity but there are a number of Southern Serenity businesses in Alabama, and then there's this: https://www.facebook.com/southernserenityna?ref=stream

If you go commercial, ya gotta dig deeper and find something truly unique to avoid any possible legal entanglements later. My favorite winery name right now is *Fat Bastard.* Now those two guys who started that dug deep!

Again with your labels, some suggestions here are not going to fly because the images of those folks are registered and are still in estate use, if they are dead.

It is not easy to begin a commercial enterprise with a suit-proof name and logo. That's how we got so many goofy named cars!


----------



## Elmer (Jul 1, 2013)

I am from the same neck of the woods as Bernard, and I can do without seeing a picture of a race horse or potatoe chip for quite some time. I have had my fill of lifetime.


I run my wine under the label of "Heggen's Homemade", simply because that is who I am and that is what it is!

I liked the idea of Chopper Doctor, but shortened to Choppdoc, which when said quickly becomes somewhat exotic.

For the record my favorite beer company name is *Pork Slab*!

But I voted for Thirsty Tiger.
It is silly and fun and can be a good visual if you have the right picture.
If you think about it we are making wine in our basements, we dont need to have pretentious names as if we were from Napa Valley!


----------



## FABulousWines (Jul 1, 2013)

I voted for Southern Serenity. It imparts an expectation that I think will be quite satisfied with your wines.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 1, 2013)

I go with what fab said. Elmer I get the horse thing with Saratoga, but what does potato chips have to do with it....


----------



## Rocky (Jul 1, 2013)

James, potato chips were first made in Saratoga Springs. In fact, they were called "Saratoga Chips" early on.


----------



## Neeshac (Jul 2, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Whatever name you pick, be sure you run a check to see if it is taken so you don't become subject to a lawsuit. Yellow Hammer Brewery is located in Huntsville, Ala., and I doubt my friend Keith who is the brewmaster will want you using their trademarked name, so that's out.
> 
> No way you are going to do well with Crimson Tigers. Ya dun pissed off both sides then! You also need to know that ALL University of Alabama and Auburn University logos, names and symbols are trademarked, and I know U of A defends use of those trademarks to the hilt, no matter the business size. (I used to be in advertising, so I know this stuff.) BTW, so is "Ironbowl," just FYI.
> 
> ...



All very good points! Fortunately I have no intention of going commercial, or even selling a single bottle for that matter. But now I am really rethinking some stuff.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 2, 2013)

thanks rocky, I had no idea....


----------



## BernardSmith (Jul 2, 2013)

Rocky said:


> James, potato chips were first made in Saratoga Springs. In fact, they were called "Saratoga Chips" early on.



Yeah... And Chips MAY have been first made here in Saratoga. According to the story some VIP kept on sending his french fries back to the chef because they were not cut thin enough. In a passive aggressive response the chef in exasperation cut them wafer thin and chips as we know them were the result... That's the story... But Saratoga also used to claim that Don Mclean wrote American Pie in a cafe here in town (Caffe Lena) but last year (or the year before) Mclean was reported to have said that the song was in fact written elsewhere although he may have sung it here for the first time.


----------



## jswordy (Jul 2, 2013)

Neeshac said:


> All very good points! Fortunately I have no intention of going commercial, or even selling a single bottle for that matter. But now I am really rethinking some stuff.



If it is not for commercial use, you are fine with whatever you choose. I misunderstood your OP.


----------

